# Anyone Ever Done These Mods?



## Fusionman (Mar 14, 2008)

Shortly after buying our 2008 OB 21RS about 6 weeks ago, I came across the Outbackers forum and I was duly impressed. Hats off to the owner/supporters for a great site and I've been a guest since then on a regular basis pouring over the mods section and everything else. My DW is already hearing phases like "someone of the Outbackers forum said..." from DH.

Our old rig was a lightweight 1992 Aljo 17' towed by a 1999 V-6 Ford Ranger which I used to tow the new OB home, or rather, I went along for the ride as I was all over the road. I pretty much knew that was going to happen and decided then that a new TV was in order. When all was said and done, we ended up with a new 2007 Toyota Tundra Full Cab with the 5.7L V-8. Very nice truck and I don't anticipate having any problems towing. Went with the Equil-i-zer hitch (OBers recommendations). So we have all the components but haven't gone anywhere yet as I'm in a "mod" mode right now and need to find a free weekend.

DW and I started looking over our OB and started finding "little" things we wanted to change before venturing out. First thing to go were the cabinet knobs for a type that are easier for DW to handle. She has RA and so we look at things from the standpoint of ease of use and operation. Gained a little more room in the wardrobe by moving the cloths pole back about 5" which makes room for hooks etc. in front. Our OB came with only a tp holder (in the bottom of the dirty cloths bag,,,sound familiar?) so out we went for towel bars, rings, tp holder, roll out trays for the pantry shelves, roll-out bins that fit under the front lower bunk, and similar stuff. Already got the components to replace the tilt-out sponge tray with a deeeep drawer.

Although I've checked out the entire "mod" section of Outbackers, I have seen much or anything on the following 2 topics: Moving light switches and the steep entry steps.

I think everyone at the Keystone factory must be 6'8" as the bank of 4 light switches in our trailer are mounted about 4" from the ceiling! I have to look up at them and there is no way my DW could even think of reaching them. Yesterday I removed the microwave and found I can very easily lower the switches to the bottom of that cabinet to make them halfway accessible but it sure would be nice if they were down on the wall next to the entry door. I even called Keystone tech support about this and the only thing they would elude to is that they have heard of it being done before and no, they can't say how for the usual liability reasons. They did volunteer that the wall is filled with Styrofoam like insulation which doesn't leave a lot of gap for wires. Anyone ever done this? I'm thinking to do the same thing in the bathroom but that's pretty straighforward since the wall is, or seems to be hollow.

My DW has also been noticing the steep step from the trailer floor to the first step (watch out for that first step, it's a dilly). I measured it as 11" followed by 7" from the top movable to the bottom step. That's a little too extreme so I'm looking at options there. I saw where I could easier raise the step unit up by close to 2" but that still leaves a 9" step which is still a bit much. I would try to raise it more but I don;t know what is behind the belly covering under the floor and am not ready to start cutting just yet. Anyone have any ideas or experience on this?

I'm getting excited now as we have about 2 weeks before our first mini trip to try out everything. Then, not sure, may be a trip to Michigan to see family. Sister keeps bugging us about going to Alaska (she and DH have been twice already in their motorhome). Maybe next year.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Wow...I'm shocked by the height of your switches? I have never heard of that before. Mine about about 4.6' off the ground...perhaps a few more inches or so.

I wouldn't think it would be hard at all to relocated them down the wall. Remove the power...pull the switch and drop a "fish" down the wall to see if there are any obstructions. Can see why there would be anything in the way, but better safe then sorry. Once you find a location...drill out a small hole, use the fish to go up the wall and then it is a simple wiring project.

Not really sure how you hide the old hole...







Maybe a key ring? Small picture?

There are a LOT of after market steps you can purchase to make it easy to get in/out. Our 28RSS has 3 steps, and I see a lot of the newer Outbacks only have 2 steps.

Again...welcome to the site.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!

I wish I could help with your mods. The only thing I could come up with to help with the steps is this 2-Height Platform Step. I know it's probably not what you looking for but it should help a little.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Fusionman
















to Outbackers 
AND Congrats on your new 21rs! 

I've never seen or heard of switches being placed that high up either. I'm sure with some help here, you'll be able to get everything dialed in to make things easier for your dw









Please be sure to check out our upcoming So Calif. Fall Outbackers rally in October at the Newport Dunes...Clicky Here for the link.

We'd love to have you join us!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I cannot see how those switches were put in the correct location. Kids need to reach them. Is the dealer somewhat close so you can go back and look ata ll the Outbacks on his lot.

John

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

1. Welcome to Outbackers, glad we've been usefull so far.
2. I made a nice wid and deep step to place under my third step. The last step on my 5th wheel was 14" above the ground so I made the step 7" high. There's a picture in the gallry somewhere.
3. Fishing wire down through the wall might be difficult. I'll bet with a little research online you could find a remote control device that could be hooked into the light switch. Mine are located under the uppder cabinet by the doorway, so it would be easy to place the receiving unit in the cabinet. Don't know what model RV you have, though I suspect yours is also mounted under a cabinet.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback!!

I happen to catch your note as I wanted to see what modifications you are planning in your 21RS as we have a 23RS. If I understand you correctly, you are talking about the 4 panel switches as you come in the door. The main control to turn outside light on or interior lights. Our switches are up high on the back panel of the microwave. I have to reach up above my head and I am 5'7 and there would be no way for my girls to turn on the switches. I know I am always looking upward to see which one is outside, interior etc. Maybe our smaller units are different then the ones that have responded back to you as I don't think yours was done wrong at the dealer. We usually keep one light on hooked up to the interior switch and then individually turn on other lights as we need them that way the kids can turn their own lights on in their bed area when wanting to.

Good luck on your first trip out.

Cristy


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow! Those are some high light switches! It doesn't make a whole lot of sense (or very practical) to have them that high...

As Glenn said, you may be able to use a wireless solution. I know that X-10 or similar companies have something that you may be able to use. They're primary function is for use in a home on 110v, but you may be able to use them on a 12v system...


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Our switches are up there as well. I guess I didn't notice the step differences.

Welcome and good luck with the mods.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND ENJOY !!!

My switches are up that high as well. i never thought too much about it but it does seem to be rather odd. It would be nice to reach in and turn the swithces on. Could it be for safety - so you cant reach in and touch them if you were standing in water outside? Just a thought.

Good Luck! Let us know what you decide to do. I might just follow in your steps!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Being 6'3", I guarentee that no one at Keystone is 6'8"







(The ceiling is 6'4"







)

I'd fish the wires down the wall if it were me.

The entire entry step does unbolt, so you could replace it with a different one that might have better spacing.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! Sure glad we didn't get a NEW OB. Ours has them where we can all actually reach them. Now sure how high, but am guessing that about 4' 6" is about right.

Welcome to Outbackers!









Your wife must be a sweetie to be camping even though she has RA.

Share our welcome with her.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

My 21RS (built 11/07) has the switches up high also. Two extra feet of wire would have been perfect but it would cost the factory 10 cents more.







There may be a good reason, but I just can't think of any. You could surface mount additional wires in a white conduit, if all else fails.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

I have a 21RS and my switches are also high on the side of the cabinet. Trying to snake a "fish" down the wall to relocated the switches would be very difficult. The walls are a laminated sandwich...styrofoam in the middle, 1/8" plywood on the inside, plywood and fiberglass on the outside.

I wanted to mount a TV outlet on the outside of my unit. I opened the wall at the back of the tv shelf and tried to run a fishtape inside the wall. No good. It kept hanging up and would not go more than 4-5 inches.

Your best bet is to run the wired expose and use a "wire mold" cover to hide them. The items you would need are available at any home improvement center.

As for your step, I have no solutions. For us it has not been a problem. You might consider a big handle such as THIS to help negotiate the steps.

Other mods you might consider.  Changing the step at the queen slide into a storage area:










Changing the tip out door in the bathroom to a swing door:










Adding shelving to the wardrobe:










Just a few mods I have done to our 21RS. There is still a lot I'd like to do!

Good luck with your new purchase and happy modding!!

Dan


----------



## Fusionman (Mar 14, 2008)

3LEES said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have a 21RS and my switches are also high on the side of the cabinet. Trying to snake a "fish" down the wall to relocated the switches would be very difficult. The walls are a laminated sandwich...styrofoam in the middle, 1/8" plywood on the inside, plywood and fiberglass on the outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fusionman (Mar 14, 2008)

Fusionman said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have a 21RS and my switches are also high on the side of the cabinet. Trying to snake a "fish" down the wall to relocated the switches would be very difficult. The walls are a laminated sandwich...styrofoam in the middle, 1/8" plywood on the inside, plywood and fiberglass on the outside.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Fusionman (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the greetings and suggestions.

Have to think about the switch moving some more. Looks like two option. Further down the microwave cabinet and surface mount on the wall next to the door. I'm going ahead with raising the steps as far as I can. If it's not far enough, I'll look at other options, may even install a 3 step unit and cut the skirting a little to get them up higher. The swing out handrail suggested by Dan is a great idea also.

Will let you know when I get further along on these two items.

(Now all I have to do is figure out why my closing isn't working...) For now

Steve and Paula

2008 OB 21RS with 2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7L


----------

